# Kaman



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Obviously he missed today's game.

From the sound of it he might be out for a while.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I'd rather have Kaman sit the rest of the series, he seems to be getting burned by Marion or Diaw or Thomas. Rest him and get him 100% Healthy for the WCF's if Clips are to make it that far.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

I look forward to Chris Kaman's first year in the playoffs -- hopefully it will be next year 'cause he took these playoffs OFF.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Does he still have the flu?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

dannyM said:


> Does he still have the flu?



No, he hurt his shoulder in the last game to a point where he can't lift his arm up.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

jcwla said:


> I look forward to Chris Kaman's first year in the playoffs -- hopefully it will be next year 'cause he took these playoffs OFF.


That's not completely fair, considering he had a great game 2 versus Phoenix and if I remember correctly some decent games against Denver.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

squeemu said:


> That's not completely fair, considering he had a great game 2 versus Phoenix and if I remember correctly some decent games against Denver.


I agree. He has had some good games.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Like someone else said I hope he is out for this series because of matchups. He had a decent game in #2, but any big man woulda got those boards... he has been really subpar this series. If we advance, especially if we play the Spurs we will need Kaman though.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/daily_confidential.html


> Center Chris Kaman underwent an MRI in his sore right shoulder this morning. The exam showed no damage. Kaman, who sat out Game 4 last night, is now listed as day to day with a strained right shoulder. Sam Cassell, who played through an ankle sprain last night, showed no ill-effects at today's video session and light workout.


----------



## CLIPSFAN89 (Oct 12, 2005)

Weasel said:


> http://www.nba.com/clippers/daily_confidential.html


Great News that Kaman's injury is not a tear but just a strain, We are going to need some kind of production from Kaman in this series whether it be from a smaller role coming off the bench. Also if we advance to the WCFs, it is critical that we have both Kaman and Brand 100% healthy to bang inside against guys like Duncan, Nazr and Rasho or Dirk, Diop and Dampier.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

whew, nothing serious. We will need Kaman maybe even in this series. I know there are some matchup problems with him on the floor, but it works on both ends. Having Kaman around against the Suns allows Dunleavy to throw different lineups at the Suns and disrupt their game (see game 2).



> I look forward to Chris Kaman's first year in the playoffs -- hopefully it will be next year 'cause he took these playoffs OFF.


That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/daily_confidential.html



> Center Chris Kaman who sat out the last game with a right shoulder sprain is listed as questionable for tonight. He had an ice bag strapped on his shoulder throughout this mornings walk through at the US Airways Center.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Its my opinion, but I don't think Kaman has been playing so hot (overal) in the playoffs. Also, using my crystal ball on this one, I think some team like Utah (its always Utah) is gonna offer him a really good deal next year that we will not match.


----------



## JCrush13 (May 8, 2006)

U R Nutz. Letting Kaman go would be a botch job.......


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

JCrush13 said:


> U R Nutz. Letting Kaman go would be a botch job.......


I agree.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey man, I'm not nuts, its what my crystal ball says.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

That's only if the Clips and Kaman can't reach a deal this summer. I think both sides want to get that taken care of.


----------

